# Need ladies input / opinions



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

For those of you who have done it, or known someone close to someone who has it. 

My wife of 11 years, (married for 6, i'm severl years older and she's 27) changed dramatically after we had some young guys come up (19 year and 20 yr old) to work for us. She instantly started gravitating towards them. 

She has been on Celexa for about 5-6 months? I think. She's completely changed. Asked for Divorce... MIDLIFE CRISIS for DUMMIES follows this to a T. 

WHAT'S WRONG WITH HER? Depression? MLC? And should I stick by her or file D and try to get our kid (she locked 3 yr old in a room by herself to go party) and then forget her? Question is, where's the line to stop trying to stand by her side through a crisis like this? What if it's Mental? What if it's the Meds? MLC? 

I'm ok with her asking for D now, but I"m not ok with my kid and the situation. She loves her momma for now, but I'm worried this can / will get bad for her quickly.

Any input, please let me know.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

You've been with your wife for 11 years and she's 27 means you guys have been together since she was 16? 

Frankly that was too young to commit. I'm sure there are a handful of people who beat the odds. She's too young for MLC - it's just a crisis. She realizes all of the stuff she missed because she wanted to be an adult too soon.

She certainly showed poor judgement locking a 3/yo in her room. I imagine she put everyone else first for so long she snapped. I'd say you two need to be willing to either see a marriage counselor or document what she did with the child and go for the D and custody.  

But whatever happens, remember your daughter will love her mother. Do what you need to to protect her physically but reassure your daughter that Mommy loves her but is not completely well right now and you hope the medicine works. A child of divorce is much better off when they are free to love both parents regardless of their shortcomings.

Good luck.


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

what is celexa?


----------



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

Anti Depressant.


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

Shes having a "Grass is greener on the other side" situation. Asked for a divorce because she wants to screw more men but doesnt want to cheat. Thinks she missed her childhood.


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

don't know about celexa but I had a buddy and his wife was on a prescription diet pill, and she went nutty as hell. Her whole personality changed and she left him and went to sleeping around, finally they got back together and she quit taking the pill and she is back to normal. Fast foward a couple years and I was talking to my brother and he knew a women that all of a sudden went weird and come to find out she was on a diet pill. don't know if that is relevant or not just putting it out there


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

Celexa doesn't make you lock a 3 yr. old in her room & go party...seriously?

She's an unfit Mother. File for divorce & full custody.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Emerald said:


> Celexa doesn't make you lock a 3 yr. old in her room & go party...seriously?
> 
> She's an unfit Mother. File for divorce & full custody.


I agree. I took it for two months - told my Dr. I was about to leave an abusive husband and wanted something to help. It made me sick every morning so I stopped taking it only to realize my EX was depressing me; I wasn't depressed.


----------

